# Librax & Pregnancy



## Crazy (Feb 12, 2003)

Hello! I am new to this site and I am finding itcomforting that I am not alone in this! I was diagnosed with IBS 3 yrs ago and I have been taking Librax ever since which has truely been alifesaver for me. Well, now, I am trying to weenoff of it so my husband and I can start to workon trying for a baby. When I tried weening offfor only 3 days, I was in terrible pain already!Lots of C and cramping. I guess I am just wondering if there is a woman out there that weened off Librax for pregnancy and if she made itthru ok...... Thanks for listening!


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Yes, I too was on Librax (but not everyday, just as needed). It cannot be used during pregnancy. However, there is another anti-spas medication called Bentyl (dicyclomine) which is a Category B drug (meaning it's ok for use in pregnancy). I used this as needed during pregnancy and it worked as well for me as Librax did. I delivered a healthy, 8 lb. 1 oz. baby girl.Good luck,Stacey


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

Going through the same right now. I just found out i am 2 weeks pregnant, ive had bad ibs for 5 years and have been heavily medicated. I called my doc <not my specialist> and asked him what i should do, he told me to totally stop my amitriptiline and xanax and that was it, well i went through bad dt's like i thought i would and was rushed to the hospital when my GI told me to go immediately to be weened off safely. So now they have made up a plan to ween me off of the xanax and amitrip and start a low dose of paxil, and that paxil was safe during pregnancy.I was told that even though most doctors will suggest no meds at all, women give birth to healthy babies on meds, it just has to outweigh the risk. Like if you have panic disorder and ibs, you can be safely treated during pregnancy and come out ok.Talk to your doctor about weening off slowly, have someone make a plan for you. Right now i'm still jittery and my ibs is back but im hopeing that it will get better soon.Good luck to you


----------

